

How I got excited about T-Mobile USA and disappointed right after that - imartin2k
http://martinweigert.com/how-i-got-excited-about-t-mobile-usa-and-disappointed-right-after-that/

======
mgoesche
Yeah. Typical for T-Mobile.

~~~
Broken_Hippo
From my experience, this is a normal communication between pre-paid customer
and phone company and isn't specific to T-mobile. I'd suggest if nothing is
getting answered, send an email to one of the customer relations people.
T-Mobile has seemed to do well responding to those.

